# Vinnie



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, he's finally here!!! This is Vinnie... I drove to Chicago to meet his plane (he flew in from Portland) Tuesday night and the two of us have been going non stop since then. He is doing fantastic. He got off the plane and we took him out to the parking lot to play a bit before our four hour ride in the van back home. He was playing and retrieving a ball of tape off of his travel crate while there were trucks coming and going in the cargo area of the airport and he was not bothered at all! He has been going to work with me the last couple days and then to agility class with me last night (we worked on play, focus and tugging and he was awesome!) He is going to be a LOT of fun!!



















Marsha


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Gorgeous guy! Who's the breeder (if you care to share)? Is he a Standard? How old? Have fun!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

mandi said:


> Gorgeous guy! Who's the breeder (if you care to share)? Is he a Standard? How old? Have fun!


Mandi - The breeder is Karin Benker - Karbit Poodles. He will be registered as a standard, but will be small - hopefully around 17 inches. He will be twelve weeks old on Saturday. He is a fun fun fun little dog!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh that puppy is stunning. I just loved his head when I seen him then the body shot. He is a very lovely type. Shame he is small, would make a lovely show dog also. I like him alot.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Siv! I think he's rather handsome, but I'm a little partial! He passed his temperament test with flying colors (the tester said he needed to go to a performance home :biggrin and his structure evaluation was wonderful too - his breeder thinks his neck is a bit short for her taste, but not too much. I am excited to see how he turns out. His breeder thinks he is going to be silver, but not a light silver. He is from German lines.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is stunning , I love his angles and face as well. Good luck with him if you show him , i know he will do well. What kennel did you get him from ?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous.
Kleinpudel,correct?
They are hugely popular in Europe,but hard to find here.
As a matter of fact,our neighbour lost his toy poodle several months ago at the age of 18.
Now he is ready for another,loves Gunther,but would like a small standard...ideally between 15-20 inches.
I am trying to help him find one.
Vinnie,at his size,should do really well in agility.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay!!! Congrats on your baby! He is soooo pretty. Good luck with him!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Awww! He is adorable! Congrats


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is just a doll!!!! I love his look and that hair....How wonderful for you. Enjoy!
_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

spoofan said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous.
> Kleinpudel,correct?
> They are hugely popular in Europe,but hard to find here.
> As a matter of fact,our neighbour lost his toy poodle several months ago at the age of 18.
> ...


Yep - Kleinpudel! Most folks that I have told have no idea what that is. Very good guess!!

There are actually two or three still from his litter still available, I think. He came from Karin Benker - KarbitPoodles.com - the puppies are on her website.

She had temperament tests done on the litter and structure evaluations were done too. Vinnie had the best structure in the litter and was "not supposed to go to a pet home", so I may be in for a wild ride! :biggrin:

I know she had a couple pet puppies from the litter that were a little more laid back.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My girl is tiny as well at 30 lbs. She is a bundle of energy but tonnes of fun.
She can chill when the time is right but let her outside and she is perpetual motion over under around EVERYTHING we done run around the pine trees we run under them.
The heck with going around the chair I will jump over it LOL.
Your little one is so sweet I want another so bad but not to many to rescue near me
I have a few calls in now but are gone before the post is up usually


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a mini that turned out to be Moyan lol, she was great! LOVED her, but since she got so big I could not show her and have no time to train for cometitions, so she went to a great pet home! He is gorgeous! I love the first pic his face is adorable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful boy! Lovely profile. Best of luck with him, I hope he turns out to be a super great agility guy for you! Congratulations.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Awwww, what a sweetie!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay, Vinnie is finally home. He is adorable. How are Vinnie and your other dogs getting along? Have fun with your new baby. I know that you will be sharing more and more pictures with us, and you take such nice ones too. Anxious to watch Vinnie as he grows up.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Yay, Vinnie is finally home. He is adorable. How are Vinnie and your other dogs getting along? Have fun with your new baby. I know that you will be sharing more and more pictures with us, and you take such nice ones too. Anxious to watch Vinnie as he grows up.


Thanks! He is being VERY good. The other dogs just kind of ignore him right now and act like he has a raging case of cooties! :biggrin: He was licking Betty's ears a little while ago and I think she's warming up to him. I think Robin and Frank are going to take a little bit longer to warm up. It will just take a little time for everyone to get adjusted.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he is lovely you are so lucky he is only a day older than my boy


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I would have 10 pups if they stayed this size - he is gorgeous. I too want another one, am trying to be patient but it seems to be getting hard to wait LOL!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! I'm kinda partial, but I think he's handsome!


----------

